# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Verpleegkundig consulente op zoek naar mensen die vacuumpomp gebruiken.

## zeezonnebloem

hallo,

Ik ben Catharina en verpleegkundig consulente urologie/oncologie.
In mijn opleiding oncologie wil ik een paper schrijven om het gebruik van de peniele vacuumpomp aan te leren aan mensen met erectiele disfunctie of erectiestoornissen.
Op de werkvloer kom ik dagelijsk in contact met mannen met prostaatkanker en zij hebben vaak erectiestoornissen die op verscheidene manieren kunnen aangepakt worden.
Uiteraard wil ik dit werk opbouwen rond wetenschappelijke info maar ik vraag me ook af hoe vaak mensen dit apparaat gebruiken en hoeveel mensen daarover tevreden en mistevreden zijn, waar je best zo'n apparaat kunt aankopen, enz.
Momenteel heb ik contact met een man in Belgiê en één man in Nederland die het apparaat gebruiken en zeer tevreden zijn.
Graag uw reacties en alvast dank bij voorbaat!

----------

